# Project- GTO tails - tinted - Details Inside



## Borsig (Jan 30, 2006)

I wanted to try this myself. I wanted a look darker than that of the CV8R tails, but not solid black so that you can't see any light. 

I also wanted to do it myself, save a few bucks and not send my car to the paint and body, or be without my tails for a week or more. Its spent enough time there already from the mexi-incident. 

While I am sure that a body man could have done this "more perfect" there are zero flaws in these, and frankly I am damned impressed with the results thus far.

So here are my instructions for the project-
Time - Overnight.
Matierals - VHT Nightshades, Clearcoat (enamel),800, 1500 grit papers, 3M 1500 grit scratch and swirl remover, Zanio or Zymol cleaner wax, bucket of light soapy water, tack cloth.
Cost - about $40
Difficulty- Common sense required.

1. Sand tails with the 800 ligtly. This is so the VHT will stick. 









2. clean the tails with the soapy water solution. Air dry.

3. Wipe clean with tack cloth. NO touchie. Oils from your hands will muss the job.

4. Apply nightshades using thin coats. Pretend you are a body man or a Krylon commerical. No runs no drips no errors. Do NOT lay this stuff on. Use thin coats to get the desired consistency.

1st coat-








2nd-








3rd-








4th-








5th and final, after drying.








Bear in mind these are THIN misting type coats. Can was held 10-12 inches from work.

5. Allow the stuff to dry for 6+ hours.
6. Sand tails LIGHTLY with 1500. Tack cloth the dust off.
7. Apply clearcoat. I used 4 coats of clear. the first 2 were moderately light, the last 2 heavier. You want to use a wet tehcniqe with the clear, and not a mist like with the VHT. 

Clear going on-








Next to last coat-








Last coat of clear dried








Closeup - Last coat of clear dried









After the clear dires, use the 1500 3M compound to clear out the imperfections in the spray clear. You can Wetsand with 2000 before doing this.

Finally, use the Zanio or Zymol to get the nice shiny finih on the tails.

Its crappy outside and as soon as the wether breaks I will post pics of the finished product on the car.

I am sure that the job, when done by someone like (Johhny I think?) will turn out more professional or somewhat nicer. However if you are like me and cant send your tails off for a week, or dont really want to, this does a nice job imo.


----------



## baron_iv (Nov 17, 2005)

Cool, but what about the legality of doing such a mod?
When you get time, I'd love to see pics of the finished product lit up with the brakes on, just to see how much light it keeps from escaping.
Nice job though.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

HERES A SITE OF THE PICTURE OFF MY LIGHTS, WERE PAINTED THE SAME, ONLY DARKER. . AND THE FRONT LIGHTS TO 

http://img323.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc010177gr.jpg
AND THE BACK LIGHTS
http://img423.imageshack.us/my.php?image=dsc010680wm.jpg


----------



## purplehaze (Dec 27, 2005)

very nice, all together looks really good.


----------



## 3RDGENGTO (Jul 30, 2005)

THANKS!!:seeya:


----------



## btchplz (Mar 12, 2005)

Both very nice!! I think I want to get my headlights done too!! Although, imo, I think the '06 Taillights do it for better for me.


----------



## Groucho (Sep 11, 2004)

baron_iv said:


> Cool, but what about the legality of doing such a mod?
> When you get time, I'd love to see pics of the finished product lit up with the brakes on, just to see how much light it keeps from escaping.
> Nice job though.


Nice job!

Mine are darker (done by smokinlights.net) ...I got pulled over once when I had the OEM bulbs in (no ticket). 

I found a set of hyperwhite, higher wattage lamps at Eautoworks.com, and it's now acceptable to Johnny Law apparently, though still too dark IMHO. Oh well, I still have the originals.

Do _NOT_ get halogens, as they burn too hot, and will definitely melt the lenses.


----------

